
‘Nobody Is Going to Believe You’ - smacktoward
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/03/bryan-singers-accusers-speak-out/580462/
======
masonic
"Upon his release, (Collins-Rector) was extradited to the United States and
ultimately pleaded guilty to _nine_ (counts) of _transporting a minor across
state lines for the purpose of sex_. He was sentenced to _time served_ in
Spain plus three years of _court supervision_..."

Well, _that_ oughta teach 'im.

